# My poor puppy and his rattly chest/cough



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

My 18 week old pup Reuben has been undergoing investigations for a cough/rattly chest that he has had since approx 9/10 weeks. Basically the cough was minor (and on and off) to begin with but now is quite constant. So far he has had a bronchoscopy , xrays and bacterialology tests. It was found that he has a patch on his lung and the test results show no infection. he is on a course of antibiotics for 3 weeks but if no improvement then I have to phone the vet middle of next week and he will be referred to a specialist.

Now i am getting worried and wondered if anyone else has had any experience or knowledge of this?


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

No experience sorry but just to ck that ur vet has ruled out lung worm?


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have no experience about this but still hoping for your pet to get well soon.

Just trust to your vet. Give the right treatment for your pet.

Love him more.


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Thank you for your replies and I will double check the lung worm thing - I hope this has ben considered amongst the tests they have done
i spoke to the vet yesterday and if cough still bad mid next week, they will be referring him on to the specialist, which only takes a couple of days for an appointment thankfully.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Lungworm was my first thought.
If you have a search round Busters Mummy did a thread about her pup who had similair symptoms,maybe something will compare withy your pups symptoms.
Really hope he recovers soon and you get some answers xx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

The most common symptom is coughingand other typical symptoms are wheezing and weight loss. These symptoms are caused by larvae that reside in the lungs where immunity develops and the accumulation of mucus cause blockage of the airway into the lungs.


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Well Reuben is now at Langford House veterinary hospital as I still have no diagnosis. He has been on antibiotics for a month (two different ones) and his cough is no better. He now has a permanent snotty nose and a little lethargic. Today they performed a fluoroscopy which showed his esophagus is normal and tomorrow they will be doing chest xrays and Bronchoscopy. They are basically repeating the tests the local vets did but with specialist equipment and staff. They will also be doing blood tests to check the heart etc.
My house seems very strange without him and I just hope and pray they have some answers tomorrow and he can be treated. I feel like an emotional wreck and in the middle of doing IVF treatment myself - so prob feeling more tearful than usual!
I am sorry to sound so pitfall but just find it helps to post on this forum.

Has anyone else been through a similar experience?


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry you still have no answers xx you must feel emotionally drained xx

I hope somebody will come along with some experience on this for you,i'm afraid all i can send is 'hugs' and positive thoughts xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Please don't apologies, nearly all of us would be in the same frame of mind even without the IVF.
Fingers crossed for both


----------



## IvanLowinski (Nov 16, 2009)

Pulmonary or lung diseases and cancer dogs are pretty frequent so I hope he has none of this.

Ivan


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

thank you xxx


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Have you had an update on your pup?

So sorry to hear you going through this, when my dog went to the vets with a broken leg I felt lost so god only knows what you are going through!

Healing Thoughts sent your way for the little man!


----------



## judetheobscure (Feb 24, 2009)

It's been a while since I posted here - you may remember I posted on one of your first threads about my English Setter and puppy trials and tribulations. I've not been around so much lately but have been looking back in as Bella has been quite unwell with digestive problems, as yet undiagnosed exactly what the problem is but I shall post more on the subject another time.

I took the opportunity to find out how you had been getting on and was very sad to hear that Reuben too has not been well. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you have a diagnosis and that he is on the road to recovery.


----------

